

I'm kickstarting Mydentity, a non-profit peer-to-peer messenger based on WebRTC - ryanatkn
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ryanatkn/mydentity-is-a-free-web-based-rich-media-private-m

======
moyajaya
How is this different from <http://www.webrtc.org/demo> ?

Anyways, good luck with your project!

